# 8dp5dt FET seems to be bfp but petrified of another ectopic



## Mrsf2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello ladies.

I'm hoping and praying someone can give me some hope to cling to!  Appolagise for long post in advance. I'm usually a lurker to scared to join in.

Background info: DH and I started discussing ttc or not yet and tbh had a few drinks and did the BD we then said we should wait a couple months until after holiday but 2 weeks later BFP, ended ruptured ectopic at 8 weeks. So we started properly ttc and 6 weeks later BFP. Ended in another ruptured ectopic. No tubes left. No other 'problems' (dont like that word but can't think of another lol) except I have slightly thick blood so started on blood thiners for every cycle. We have so far transferred 3 fresh top quality embryos. (I was only 23 when starting this in 2013 so only one transferred at a time due to the clinics rules on age) . We have also had 9 5 day FET transfers of again perfect embryos. I believe 5A and 5B is what the embyologist said for every single embryo we have made. All BFN no chemicals or miscarriages absolute BFN.

We had 2 FETs left and decided to give one last go and the clinic agreed we could transfer them both as I can't physically and mentally take another BFN and not even sure if I could go through another cycle. . As I can't have a medicated FET as I don't respond to the meds all my FETs are natural cycles. 

Went for transfer Tuesday last week and one embryo didn't survive the other was transferred. I cried the whole time I was having transfer as I couldn't take them telling me another perfect blast was going in and I was so sure i was wasting it as had so many transferred.  so on Monday 6dp5dt I took a superdrug 10 sensitivity and got a very very faint BFP but I wasn't convinced it could have been evap so light. 7dp5dt same result was careful with stopwatch it came up within time frame. 8dp5dt I got a darker positive test that even husband could finally stop denying existed lol. I got excited but had to take my nan out for the whole day (pre arranged and I wouldn't let her down) got back in very late and couldn't sleep at all so around 11pm I went hpt hunting and used a superdrug 10 an asda 15 and a frer and a ic. Superdrug and ic obvious lines. Asda squinty squinty line (possibly line eye) and frer negative.
With both ectopics I didn't get a pos frer until 5 weeks. 
So now I'm sat here petrified I'm having a chemical or another ectopic. I only have a 12 day LP so my period is now officially late and I'm not taking any meds to delay it. And i really don't think I can emotionally take another cycle.
Has anyone any knowledge or also got faint BFP this far after FET transfer and had a happy healthy pregnancy ?

Sorry again for the mammoth post I wasn't sure where to start or what I needed to put 

Thanks xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Sorry to hear of your traumatic history, this must be very stressful for you. Can you ask your clinic for a blood test, this will be definitive. internet cheapies and cheap supermarket brands are always a bit hit and miss so i would go for a blood test to see what your levels are and then you will know either way.

Good luck x


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Mrsf2012 - I can share my experience with you. I tested only 4 days after my fresh embryo transfer and got a faint positive. So I tested four more times and got 4 more positives! I confirmed with a blood test about 18dpt and I was definitely pregnant! We transferred 2 Grade A embryos.  I am really bad for waiting out that 2 week period
We have a healthy 11 month old!

We did FET this time around and transferred 2 Grade A hatched embryos. I tested with a few cheap dollar store pregnancy tests and got faint lines. I bought an expensive 6 days early test and got a dark line. This was 6dpt which is very early. I've had 3 betas since and everything is looking good. I go for another beta today. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mrsf2012 - I am certain you are pregnant and it is in the right place. 

I am same like you, have had 2 ectopics, one tube saved, one removed. With both ectopics my pregnancy test did not show early. With first one it showed a faint line 11 days after my period should have started and with second one 5 or 6 days later. 

Had my first ivf in May, and tested 10 days post transfer and I got instant thick positive line within 30 seconds. Unfortunately mine ended with a miscarriage but I was so pleased it wasn't in the tube.
I'm almost certain yours is in right place. Eps don't show up so quickly on a preg test. I keep my fingers crossed for you! It is such a tough time and I was so scared it is again in my tube.


----------



## Mrsf2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I had an even fainter line this morning on same brands but had a docs appointment with normal gp to renew my sick note (currently have a broken collar bone that needs surgery but I won't have it until I know the outcome of this cycle ) so I told her and she's doing me a beta tomorrow and if positive another 48hr later but as it's not the hospital I won't get results until Monday but at least it will be a definite positive or negative not guessing where my lines keep disappearing to.


----------

